# Paph. braemii photos needed



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2020)

Professor Guido Braem asked me if I knew anyone who has a Paph. braemii and could send him photos of both sides of its leaves. I don't have one, but I thought if anyone does, that person would be on Slippertalk.

If you do and are willing to take some fairly close-up photos for Guido, please contact him at: <[email protected]>

I hope everyone is well and loving your slippers!
Dot


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello Dot! How are YOU?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Angela! I'm fine. Trying to downsize a little -- I have nearly 1000 orchids, nearly half of them slippers. That is too many for me to take care of properly, and they are so crowded that I think they can't get the light and air they need to grow well. So about 70 big plants just left, and I haven't even started dividing or choosing out my slippers. Talk about an addiction!
How are you? I'm glad to see you are still here participating.


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm very well and doing a lot of gardening
and puttering in the greenhouse to distract
from cabin fever. KY is still more or less
on lock down with exceptions. Any Phrags
you want to get rid of…?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2020)

Geez, we miss you, Dot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2020)

abax said:


> I'm very well and doing a lot of gardening
> and puttering in the greenhouse to distract
> from cabin fever. KY is still more or less
> on lock down with exceptions. Any Phrags
> you want to get rid of…?


 I'lll keep you in mind...


Ozpaph said:


> Geez, we miss you, Dot.


Thanks! Maybe as I have fewer orchids to take care of, I'll have more time to chat.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2020)

Forget her, remember the old friends! 
Hope everything is well. I will ask around about the braemii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Forget her, remember the old friends!
> Hope everything is well. I will ask around about the braemii.


I remember you! How many plants do you have now? Thanks for checking for a braemii grower.


----------

